# A Tribute to a Most Remarkable Poodle



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

For years, I have shared stories about the adventures and misadventures of my Vic, Lady Victoria of Marsan. She was not only the first purebred, registered dog I had ever owned, but also the first standard poodle. From the very first moment that I met Vic she became a part of my life in ways I never anticipated. A true mistress of versatility, go anywhere, do anything kind of girl who greeted every new experience with enthusiasm and passion, Vic was an incredible teacher and always had a lesson to give any who took the time to listen to her. She loved babies of all kinds, whether two legged or four, furred, feathered, or hairy. She loved playing soccer with the neighbor children, could steal a ball and drive it to the end to score points like a pro and later, when I moved to the mountains, she applied those very same skills towards goat herding, turning the entire herd and bringing them home, without ever having any training outside of a soccer ball, on their very first escape. Vic was a terrifically obsessed ball and frisbee retriever, I vividly remember a young college student watching us intently one day at the dog park, enough it made me nervous, when I confronted him, he responded in amazement that he had been watching Vic and "that dog does geometry!".. he was fascinated by her watching a frisbee and "calculating the angle" it was going to come down at. I had never thought about it quite that way before. Vic eventually learned to "read" road signs, always bumping me in the shoulder with her nose and spinning around three times to warn me when we were approaching cattleguards. Later a friend asked me if I had heard the news.. that dogs could read. Heck yeah, Vic has been doing it for years, I told them. Vic was involved in Search and Rescue with Evergreen Search and Rescue in Clark County, Washington. Trained initially as a wilderness airscenting dog, she quickly learned that it was important to keep an eye on her people as silly us, we were always getting lost (training exercises). At under a year of age, we spent several weeks tent camping in Alaska and while there, Vic developed a deep dislike for bears which lasted her entire life. Vic was always ready to go after any bear that was foolish enough to cross her path, yet, her one fear was mountain lions. At even a whiff of "lion" scent, she would drop to the ground and shake all over, I never learned the "why" for it, but never had any doubts when we were in the proximity of either lion or bear.

Vic gave me 11 gorgeous poodle pups, my first puppies ever. That was the beginning of Yadda Poodles. Of those 11, three went on to become working service dogs. Not the wanna-be kind of service dogs that some people talk about, but hard working partners who's owners truly depended on them for many things throughout each day. And then, Vic introduced me to the heartbreaking part of standard poodles, when she first developed epilepsy and later, Addison's disease. Never a whiney girl, never a girl to give up, she spent months in misery and finally near death before her Addison's was finally diagnosed. A number of people were critical of me, letting me know that I was cruel, that I should have shown her mercy and had her put down, but what they didn't see, was Vic's eyes. Vic never gave up, had Vic ever given me "the look", I would have ended it all then. There were many days that I had to carry her (prediagnosis), in/out, etc. But never once did that light go out in her eyes. She let me know what she needed and together, we got the job done. Years later, when I was diagnosed with major, life threatening health issues, I was able to face them because Vic had shown me how. Years before that however, I had to have a minor surgery to my sinuses, and weeks later, I returned to the specialist, demanding to be evaluated, although he had already released me from his care and given me a clean bill of health. He had a tough time keeping a straight face when I told him that I was there because "Vic says my nose stinks". He was astounded to find that I had an abcess in an area he thought had healed, and ended up joining the Vic fan club, with a photo of her on his desk. As is typical with most girls, Vic loved shopping sprees, and after she shoplifted a spiffy new toy from PetSmart (yes, I made her return it <VBG>) it became standard "procedure" for her to go through the check out of whatever store we were in, stand on her hind feet and look at the clerk so we were all confident that she had no new treasures hidden away in her mouth. The last few years, she has visited a large farm and feed store many times where she was well known. She would carefully check out every toy in the dog toy aisle (and it's a long aisle, they really like dogs there!), then would go over to the big black tub and pick out a single tennis ball. After she had made her selection, I would have her sit, take her ball.. and then the fun began. With the consent of the management, I would hide the ball and Vic got to find it. Everyone loved watching her in action. Occasionally I would make an identifying mark on her ball and throw it back in with the other balls. She never had any problems finding "her" ball and she delighted in the attention. Good customer that I am, I always let Vic carry her treasured ball to the check stand, where I paid for it. I think I must have a couple hundred of them. I have so many wonderful memories of her! The "brain teaser" toys that I got her as a puppy, the kind you put the treats and it keeps dogs busy for hours that she quickly found if she just held it in her mouth and shook her head she could empty it in under a minute. I remember the day she discovered.. gravity.. that she could get balls and toys to roll down hill or stairs when she couldn't get anyone to play with her. She was incredibly good at getting people to play with her. A perfect example of high level trainer in action, Vic was a master at motivating people, shaping behaviors and rewarding them. I once gave a brief training class in which let Vic loose on the unsuspecting group. While I spoke, Vic annoyed... and she demonstrated every single training technique I was speaking about. It was the best dog training class I've ever given or attended. I remember the time she rounded up the ducks and herded them all into my carpeted living room.. of course I yelled at her to get them out of the house, which she did.. and then waited for her treat for being such a good girl. Vic used to help carry in the groceries, along with her daughter Cleo and her son Riley. My daughter would go in the house, I would unload the shopping items, giving each poodle something to carry in. One day, I gave Vic a bag of Hershey's kissing and she ran in the front door, and, I assumed to my daughter, which is where she had been taking everything. I filled Riley's mouth, then Cleo's, no Vic, Riley's, then Cle, No Vic. Finally I called to my daughter and asked where Vic was.. she hadn't seen her. I found her tail sticking out from under my bed.. she had taken the bag of kisses, opened it and was merrily devouring the kisses as fast as she could get them unwrapped. Yes, she did unwrap her candy before eating it. For several years she accompanied me to the local computer center where I volunteer. I'll never forget the day a young toddler removed a candy from her own mouth, gave it to Vic, who sucked on it entusiastically for a moment, then the toddler reached into Vic's mouth, fished the candy out and popped it back into her own mouth! A bit aghast, I informed the nonchalent father, who assured me it was okay because the child had all of her shots! So many wonderful,treasured memories of Vic,....


The level of understanding between Vic and myself grew progressively deeper and deeper, to where, frequently at a glance, we could understand what the other was thinking. When I faced off with a young man who had come to steal hay from my barn, Vic was one of the poodles who stood strong at my side. Always previously rambunctious and friendly, eager to meet, greet and adore strangers, on this day, she showed her gorgeous pearly white teeth while growling a terrifying growl,ready to spring into action if needed. The last few years, I have lived with my poodles, remotely. Together we have overcome numerous challenges of all kinds and through it all, Vic has been a major source of strength, love, inspiration and courage, while somehow still managing to find a way to have fun each day.

As time passed, the relationship between Vic and myself evolved and changed so much from my beginning concept of poodle ownership. Initially, pet owner and puppy, then canine and handler, and finally to that of partners. I think very few people are fortunate to have a dog for a partner. The relationship is one that is hard to describe, but what can tell you is this, the deep relationship between Vic and I was one that made us both stronger, better than either of us would have been as individuals.

The Nez Perce people have a belief that everything in the world, trees, rock and animals have a consciousness or spirit and if a human can get such a spirit to approach and adopt one, it provides help in time of need, protects from harm, and becomes a personal guardian. They call this spirit a "Weyekin".

In honor of Vic, I am changing my affix from "Yadda Poodles" to "Weyekin Poodles"

Good bye to my Weyekin girl, Vic and thank you for all that you have given and shared with me.

Lady Victoria of Marsan,
born 2/7/1999
died 6/15/2012


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

That was just beautiful. Tears in my eyes and a tight ache in my throat. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow, that was beautiful. I'm deeply sorry for your loss. Vic was a very special girl, and I'm glad she got to live such an amazing life with you. Love and comfort to you in this difficult time.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

What a beautiful tribute. What a great & wonderful relationship between you & Vic. I'm so happy to hear how your relationship evolved from puppy to partner. As you said, that relationship is hard to describe. I had that kind of relationship with my last toy poodle "Honey" I hope to have that someday with the dog I have now. I am so very sorry to hear of Vics passing. It sounds like she had a great life! I feel the pain you are going through right now & my thoughts & prayers are with you. I know words don't help so just know that it gets a tiny bit easier as every day passes. Your tears will someday turn into laughs & happy memories. Vic had a long life (I know its never long enough) and I suspect, knows how much she was loved. Be strong & know people are here to listen.

R.I.P. Lady Victoria of Marsan


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful testament to Vic. I wish I could give you a hug in real life right now. It is so hard to lose a friend and even harder to lose a partner. Know that she lived a wonderfully long, full, happy life with you. She was a good dog, a very good dog.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I too am crying... so sorry for your lost.


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

This tribute touched me so deeply - a beautiful story of life - such a sad loss. You have been blessed to have experienced this love.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to an amazing best friend from a wonderful human being. 
I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss of this special girl. She sounds like a beautiful soul. My thoughts go out to you.

--Q


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

A very touching tribute. What an amazing girl you had. I suspect many of us are choking back tears reading about your loss. ((Hugs))


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

What a lovely tribute to a very special girl. I am so very sorry for your loss. I hope you find comfort in the many years of love you shared and your many wonderful memories.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your tribute brought me to tears. What a special dog, and what an amazing connection the two of you had. It must be the case that the stronger the bond, the harder it is when they have to leave . It doesn't seem fair that they have such little time here with us, but its clear that her life was a full as could be. I hope you can, someday, take comfort in that, and in the happy memories.

Hugs,


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a lovely tribute to the girl who changed your life. Thank you so much for sharing this.


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

Simply beautiful...


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you all so much. Vic was such a happy girl and really didn't like it when people cried. While she is worth every tear I could possibly shed for her, I have been trying hard, not to cry. I spent much of the last night reminiscing, there is so, so much more I could tell and then I realized that there just aren't words to describe the depth of the bond between us. Yes, there is a hole in my heart, but even more than that it is like part of me is missing.

I went to the store this morning, it's gently raining here today. At the store I encountered someone who has known Vic for years and as always, inquired about her. When I told of Vic's passing, the woman tipped her face into the gentle rain, then looked at me and said "and today, Vic is crying because she misses you".

That did it. I'm going to cry all day, my tears, mixed with the rain.

Thank you all again for your kind thoughts,
Darla


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Vic was a quiet presence for me here. I will treasure your stories of her and final tribute. Bless you both.


----------



## LucyTheComadrita (Jan 16, 2012)

Our deepest condolence, may the beautiful Vic rest in peace. Many hugs to you.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i'm so very sorry for your loss ... thank you for sharing some of your memories.


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you for sharing such a wonderful snippet in the life of Vic. It sounds like she had a fulfilling life and you should be so proud of that.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this. That bond is difficult to describe, but I think you did it beautifully. People often ask me why I like dogs so much, why I have them, spend so much time and money on them. It can be hard to explain exactly _why_ but your story says it so well. I can only hope that some day I can have the type of bond with my girls as you did with Vic. I'm glad that you have so many memories to cherish of her, and that she had you to enable her to live a long, full, happy life. She will be waiting for you at the bridge 
:grouphug:


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm so glad you had such a beautiful life with Vic. It was a wonderful partnership. Sending you lots of love and strength to get you through this difficult time...until you are ready for the dog that is waiting for you...


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Your post was just beautiful and so touching, I've got tears in my eyes trying to type. What a perfect angel Vic was and will always be. God bless you and your family with my sincere condolences. Prayers and hugs, Sylvia Lacey and Sadie


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

I received so many nice emails from people, some with memories of personal encounters of Vic, that I rather than responding to each individually, I want to express my thanks to everyone for the kind thoughts. I have saved and reread (several times over)every single email I received.
Thank you so much!
Darla


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

Tony Kakko wrote this beautiful, terribly sad song, _Under Your Tree_, about his dog. I am linking it for everyone here who has lost, or will one day lose, a little friend.


----------



## Pup's mom (Mar 15, 2011)

Adding my condolences for your loss. Sadly, I know exactly how you feel . 
Your tribute is lovely and quite touching, thank you, C~


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you for sharing such a moving testimonial to a dear friend. How are you doing now?


----------

